# Suffix Elite Test. Harsh test.



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok guys. For the first time I used my Suffix Elite Clear in 10lb. Ya I used it on big fish and at a harsh environment. The Credit River for King Salmon. The result was amazing, I was truly amazed. My 10lb Berkley Vanish leader kept breaking an getting knicked. My Suffix Elite...well it was like I had taken it out of the box for the first time. It held up to 3 Salmon over 20lbs and the biggest that was 30+ threw the hook when I started horsing him. I think I need to find a new leader material. I landed that 15lb King. I never had to re-tie the main line. 

Thanks Suffix you got my loyalty!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 6, 2008)

good deal that is good to know =D>


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 6, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> good deal that is good to know =D>



Very good line.


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 6, 2008)

Try some seaguar carbon pro for a leader. I have been using a 12lb spool for leaders the entire summer, horsing big bass through thick grass and pads. I have used vanish in the past and I constanly broke off fish, small fish. One nick in the vanish and that was it, the seauguar is super tough in all aspects. I use sufix braid for everything else, but it is good to know that their mono is great too, thanks.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 6, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Try some seaguar carbon pro for a leader. I have been using a 12lb spool for leaders the entire summer, horsing big bass through thick grass and pads. I have used vanish in the past and I constanly broke off fish, small fish. One nick in the vanish and that was it, the seauguar is super tough in all aspects. I use sufix braid for everything else, but it is good to know that their mono is great too, thanks.



Hey man, your welcome! I have 8lb Seaguar Invizx (spelling?) for Steelhead. I have my Abu Garcia 503ALB spooled with 12lb Rapala Finesse (first time using that too) expect a review on that as well, and since the water is most of the time clear the water is mostly darker where I fish so I will use a 12lb Maxima UltraGreen leader. On my Suffix Elite on my Energy PTi I will use the 10lb Seaguar Carbon Pro leader as you stated about the 12lb leader. I have Suffix Seige Green in a 14lb in my Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 5600 C5 for Steelhead casting with lures. I will make a report for that as well.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 6, 2008)

If you ever get a chance, try Yo-Zuri Hybrid. Good price on it at BPS right now:

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...201217_100010001_100000000_100010000_100-10-1


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 7, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> If you ever get a chance, try Yo-Zuri Hybrid. Good price on it at BPS right now:
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...201217_100010001_100000000_100010000_100-10-1



Thats not a bad price. I am going to check this out during the weekend.


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 1, 2008)

I think i may be the only person who has used Suffix Elite and not liked it. I personally thought it kinked and twisted very badly. Also, i broke it casting a 1/2 ounce Red Eye shad twice. Theres two chrome Sexy Shads gone  Maybe it is because i use a fishermans (cinch) knot, and not the Palomar...

On the oppostite side of things, i LOVE Fireline, and havent talked to many others who like it at all.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 10, 2008)

ilinimud said:


> I think i may be the only person who has used Suffix Elite and not liked it. I personally thought it kinked and twisted very badly. Also, i broke it casting a 1/2 ounce Red Eye shad twice. Theres two chrome Sexy Shads gone  Maybe it is because i use a fishermans (cinch) knot, and not the Palomar...
> 
> On the oppostite side of things, i LOVE Fireline, and havent talked to many others who like it at all.



I had the same problem... then I started tying the improved clinch knot - I can pull logs in with this. Of course I use 4/0 wide gap Owner hooks and have yet to bend one... I used to use the palomer a lot, now I just use it when it's really cold outside and I cant stop my hand from shaking and have no feeling in my fingers!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Nov 10, 2008)

I used my Sufix again this past Saturday for Steelhead casting spoons and I got several nice Steelies. I had line twist when I was using cheap swivels and then I switched up to the Mustad swivels and the line twist went away. I am going to buy bulk spools of this line.


----------



## shootisttx (Nov 12, 2008)

I love Sufix, both the braid and Elite, and I am switching all my reels to it as I replace line. I have never had good luck with Vanish...seemed stiff and very brittle to me. I am using P-line flouro for leaders now. I also agree that cheap swivels will cause a lot more line twist. Sampo ball bearing swivels help a lot. As much as we spend on all our other gear, paying a little more for good terminal tackle is cheap insurance.

Also, closing the bail on a spinning reel by hand will avoid 1/2 turn of line twist on every cast. It adds up.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Nov 12, 2008)

shootisttx said:


> I love Sufix, both the braid and Elite, and I am switching all my reels to it as I replace line. I have never had good luck with Vanish...seemed stiff and very brittle to me. I am using P-line flouro for leaders now. I also agree that cheap swivels will cause a lot more line twist. Sampo ball bearing swivels help a lot. As much as we spend on all our other gear, paying a little more for good terminal tackle is cheap insurance.
> 
> Also, closing the bail on a spinning reel by hand will avoid 1/2 turn of line twist on every cast. It adds up.




I agree with you, 150%. You will be surprised how many people don't pay attention to small details like that.


----------

